# Drahtgitter, welches Material?



## Elfriede (17. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

mein Teich bietet leider keine Möglichkeit für eine ausreichende Bepflanzung, - er ist zu tief und die Wände zu steil. Pflanzen mit Steinen aufzubocken war keine gute Lösung, deshalb möchte ich das steile Gefälle mit  einer zwei-oder dreistufige Abtreppung aus Drahtgittern überwinden um verschiedene Pflanztiefen zu erreichen. Optisch würde wahrscheinlich [align=justify]ein großmaschiges Gitter aus Eisendraht weniger auffallen als eine Gittertreppe aus Aluminium oder Niro. Frage: Schadet der Rost dem Teich bzw. den Pflanzen oder Fischen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Elfriede,

so wie ich das lese hast du einen Schwimmteich. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du gerne in einer, mit der Zeit immer rostiger werdenden Brühe schwimmen magst und das auch sicher deinen Fischen und Pflanzen nicht zumuten möchtest.
Abgesehen von der Optik die rostiges Wasser nach einiger Zeit bietet.....
Also das ist jetzt nur meine persönliche Meinung und was mir so dazu auf Anhieb einfällt. Ich würde mir da überlegen ob es nicht noch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt.

MfG
Mienchen


----------



## Elfriede (18. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Mienchen,

es ist nicht einfach ein geeignetes Trägermaterial für die Schaffung von stabilen Pflanzebenen im Teich zu finden. Eine bauliche Veränderung ist nicht möglich, denn dazu müßte ich den Wasserspiegel um mindestens 60 cm absenken, also gut 40 000 Liter Wasser entfernen und würde damit die tiefer liegenden Grundstücke meiner Nachbarn überschwemmen, da es keine Kanalisierung gibt. Die Stufen aus leichten Gittern lassen sich hingegen auch im vollen Teich einbringen. Übrigens möchte ich sie mit Ufermatte überziehen. Vielleicht finde ich ein nicht rostendes Material, das auch noch erschwinglich ist.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Jürgen (18. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Elfriede,

welche Tiefen müssen denn überbrückt werden, d.h. wie hoch müssen diese Pflanzterassen werden? Drei verschieden Tiefe Pflanzbereiche erachte ich nicht als notwendig, da es die meisten Pflanzen  -10 - -30cm gut abkönnen. Wie wäre es denn, wenn du dir Trägerwinkel aus V2A fertigen läßt und die Pflanzebene als eine Art Regalboden direkt mit dem Betonrand verschraubst? Als "Regalboden" kannst du dann z.B. Kunststoffboxen verwenden. Damit würde dann auch nur sehr wenig Wasservolumen verloren gehen.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## karsten. (18. Nov. 2004)

*re*

Hallo Elfriede
ich bin auf der Flucht  

,deshalb nur ganz kurz
schau mal in meine (und natürlich die anderen )Beiträge rein




wären das Lösungsansätze ?

vor Rostbrühe im Teich brauch selbst bei Verwendung von ungeschütztem Stahl keiner Angst haben !
(übrigens biologisch eine der unbedenklichen Varianten ! )

der Querschnitt der verwendeten Profile sollte nur stark genug sein
und .....
der geplanten Lebenserwartung entsprechen. 8) 

eine weitere  Möglichkeit (außer Edelstahl ( V2A)1.4301 oder (V4A) 1.4571)
ist die Verwendung von Corteenstählen
zB. WT St52-3 

(ich habe an meinem Teich(__ lein) nur senkrechte Wände ,
die ganze "Dekoration" steht ,hängt auf/an Stahlunterkonstruktionen 
oder 
ist mit Lavasteinen 
oder 
Pflanzkörben mit Lavasplit von unten aufgebaut)

Konstruktionen aus Eiche halten unter Wasser auch ewig !
(s.a. Venedig)

bis dann
später mehr  8)


----------



## Elfriede (18. Nov. 2004)

*schwimmender, unterspülter Teichrand*

Hallo Jürgen, Hallo Karsten,

herzlichen Dank für euere Ratschläge, die ich gut gebrauchen kann, denn natürlich möchte ich, dass mein Vorhaben auch gut ausschaut. Planzkörbe mag ich nicht so gerne, besonders wenn das Wasser klar ist finde ich sie störend. Da ich aber einen Schwimmteich aus Beton ohne Substrat und ohne Pflanzmöglichkeiten habe muß ich mir eben eine anderweitige Möglichkeit schaffen, mehr Pflanzen in den Teich zu bekommen. Sehr gut funktioniert  die Sache mit dem "schwimmenden Teichrand", doch er ist leider zu schmal um genügend Pflanzen ins Wasser zu bringen. Mit den Stufen aus Draht verfolge ich ein ähnliches Ziel, nämlich, dass der Teichboden aus Beton möglichst unberührt bleibt und die Pflanzenwurzeln ständig vom Wasser unterspült werden. Es müßte funktionieren, wenn ich die Ufermatte und das Gitter an jenen Stellen, wo ich eine Pflanze platzieren will, ausschneide und aus einem losen Stück Ufermatte ein Pflanzloch forme und mit Kies oder einem anderen Substrat der Pflanze den nötigen Halt gebe bis die Wurzeln durch die Matte wachsen. Natürlich könnte ich auch Pflanzkörbe auf diese Weise versenken. Bei dem schmalen Teichrand ist das gut gelungen, ich habe die Ufermatte einerseits auf der Mauer zum Pflanzenfilter befestigt, auf der Teichseite an einen eigelegten Baumstamm befestigt und die entstandene, flache Kuhle mit Kies gefüllt. 
Für die Verhältnisse auf Paros bin ich mit dem Wachstum in diesem Bereich sehr zufrieden, die Pflanzen sind jetzt nach einem Jahr fest verwurzelt. Ich werde hier noch einmal ein Foto davon einstellen, denn genau unter diesem bewachsenen Teichrand sollen   auf ca 7-8 m Länge die neue Pflanzmöglichkeit stehen, wenn auch nicht völlig linear ausgerichtet. Ich müßte etwa einen Höhenunterschied von 70 cm überwinden und könnte mit zwei Stufen Pflanztiefen von 40 und 20 cm gewinnen.

Wie findet ihr diese Idee, ist sie realisierbar ? Wenn der Rost keine Gefährdung für den Teich darstellt würde ich Stahldraht verwenden, da er für mich leichter zu bearbeiten ist. Ich denke, dass seine Lebensdauer im Wasser zumindest bei fünf Jahren liegen müßte.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Jürgen (18. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Elfriede,

ich muss gestehen, dass ich von Maßnahmen die nicht für die erlebbare Ewigkeit gedacht sind nicht viel halte. Aber manchmal muss man sich wohl auch den Möglichkeiten anpassen.

Vielleicht findet sich eine Möglichkeit dein "Wasseregal" aus Holz zu bauen und dieses Holz dann anschließend zu laminieren. Mit GFK z.B.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Elfriede (18. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

mit 34 Jahren stellte ich an die Haltbarkeit eines Materiasls auch noch höhere Erwartungen, aber da meine erlebbare Ewigkeit nun doch bereits erheblich eingeschränkt ist, haben sich auch meine Ansprüche geändert, was aber nicht heißen soll, dass ich für mich selbst  nur mehr die vermutete Lebensdauer eines Stahldrahtgitters im Wasser erwarte. Spaß beiseite, - Holz wäre natürlich eine bessere Lösung, speziell Eiche, aber auf Paros ist nur Fichtenholz zu sehr hohen Preisen zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Jürgen (18. Nov. 2004)

Grüß dich,

ich hoffe doch das deine Lebenserwartung nicht derart eingeschränkt ist.   

Dann noch einen Vorschlag. Mal sehen was du davon hälst. Kunststoffrohre mit Beton ausgegossen als Säule in den Teich gestellt und darauf dann eine Konstruktion befestigt, die die Pflanzen mitsamt dem Substrat aufnimmt. 

Mit etwas Fantasie kannst du dir eine versunkene Akropolis nachbilden   

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Elfriede (18. Nov. 2004)

Das hoffe ich auch!

Mit Beton ausgegossene Kunststoffrohre würde ich wohl kaum in den Teich befördern können, ich hatte schon Mühe die großen Steine zuerst in den Teich zu bringen und dann wieder herauszuholen. Auch große Pflanzkörbe sind schwierig aus dem Wasser zu bringen, da es kein sanftes Ufer als Ausstiegsmöglichkeit gibt, der Fantasie sind damit Grenzen gesetzt.

Herzlichst
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (29. Apr. 2005)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

leider sieht mein Teich hier auf Paros im Augenblick nicht so attraktiv aus, bedingt durch die notwendige Schaffung einer etwa 10m² großen zusätzlichen, abgestuften  Pflanzzone in  dem ziemlich steil abfallenden Uferbereich. 
Ich habe das Problem nun doch mit Niro- Gittern gelöst und zwar mit einzelnen Elementen  ca. 65x 50 cm groß, an einer Längsseite mit zwei Füßen (20- 40 cm hoch) versehen, um sie der Steilheit der Böschung anpassen zu können. Damit kann ich für die Pflanzen nun jede beliebige Pflanztiefe einrichten. Für die Pflanzen habe ich nicht Körbe sondern große Pflanzen-Transportkästen verwendet, die ich dicht an dicht zu zwei  langen Bändern zusammenstellen kann, so dass sie, einmal üppig bewachsen, als durchgehende Pflanzzone wirken werden. So jedenfalls stelle ich mir die Sache vor und hoffe auf gutes Wachstum. Noch bin ich mit der Arbeit nicht fertig, denn es fehlen mir noch weitere Gitter, Pflanzkisten und Pflanzen, die ich erst bei meiner nächsten Reise nach Paros mitbringen kann. Der  erste Ansatz ist auf den Fotos aber bereits zu sehen. 
Die Pflanzkisten habe ich mit Teichfolie ausgelegt und kann auf diese Weise die Pflanzen gezielt mit Spurenelementen oder wenn nötig auch einmal mit etwas Dünger versorgen, da mein Teichwasser sehr nährstoffarm ist. 
Sehr wichtig war mir bei meinen Überlegungen, den Teichboden (Beton ohne Subrat) völlig pflanzenfrei zu halten, wie schon bei meinem schwimmenden Teichrand. Jeglicher Dreck kann somit auf der steilen  Böschung in den Tiefenbereich abrutschen, wo ich  ihn leicht absaugen kann. Die Schlammentfernung betreibe ich, außer im Schwimmbereich, allerdings nur moderat.
Auf  attraktivere Fotos der Pflanzzone im Teich werde ich wohl noch ein Jahr oder länger warten müssen, denn die Pflanzen sind noch sehr klein.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (29. Apr. 2005)

Mit dem Foto hat es leider nicht geklappt. Neuer Versuch


----------



## Elfriede (29. Apr. 2005)

und noch einmal!


----------



## Elfriede (29. Apr. 2005)

Noch ein Foto.


----------



## gabi (29. Apr. 2005)

Hi Elfriede,

ich kann's mir jetzt gut Vorstellen. Das wird mal ganz schön. Machst du die ganzen Wasserarbeiten selber (zb. die Stützen an Ort und Stelle bringen) ? Ist es dafür nicht auch auf Paros noch zu kalt? Ich hab hier auch auf die ersten warmen Tage gewartet bevor ich mit der Umgestaltung meines Steilufers begonnen hab. Und da musste ich nur  eine knappe Armlänge ins Wasser.

Freu mich schon auf weitere Bilder.


----------



## StefanS (30. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Elfriede,

ganz einfach nur: Kompliment !

Hallo Gabi,

derzeit haben wir hier 19 Grad, tagsüber waren es 33 Grad - und bei Elfriede dürfte es noch wärmer gewesen sein: Da marschiert amn einfach nur so in den Teich und fühlt sich wohl...

Ein paar Vorteile müssen wir ja auch haben ;-).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Elfriede (30. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Gabi, 

ja, im und am Teich mache ich alles selbst, weshalb ich mir immer ganz einfache Dinge einfallen lassen muss, die ich auch schaffen kann. Das Wasser im Teich hat bereits 22°, trotzdem aber arbeite ich im Wasser noch  mit  einer Stiefelhose.

Wie gestaltest Du Dein Steilufer? Wird man auch bald einmal Fotos von Deiner Umgestaltung sehen?

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (30. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

augenblicklich komme ich nur über Umwege in dieses Forum und habe Deine Nachricht erst jetzt gefunden. Umso mehr freut mich Dein Kompliment. 
Ich hoffe sehr, dass meine neuen Pflanzen die Pflanzkisten bald verdecken werden. Eine bessere Gestaltung kann ich leider erst sinnvoll vornehmen, wenn ich auch das restliche Material hier auf Paros habe, etwa ein Drittel an Pflanzen fehlt mir noch. Leider sind meine fünf tropischen Seerosen eingegangen.

Hier auf Paros ist es heuer  noch nicht so richtig warm, 33° wie bei Dir hatte es hier sicher noch nicht.

Liebe Grüße aus Paros
Elfriede


----------

